# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  قُتِل في سبيل الدعوة إلى الله

## محمد طه شعبان

قتل اليوم الشيخ عبدالعزيز التويجري المدرس بالمعهد العلمي بالملز بعد إطلاق النار عليه في مدينة حدودية بين غينيا ومالي.
وكان التويجري يقوم بواجبه في دورة علمية للدعاة يشرح فيها كتاب التوحيد .رحمه الله وغفر له وتقبله في الشهداء.
وكان القتيل  ضمن بعثة دعوة وبناء مساجد في منطقة غينيا العليا، المحاذية لمالي وكوت ديفوار. وقتل الداعية السعودي في قرية كانتيبالاندوغو الواقعة بين كانكان كبرى مدن المنطقة ومدينة كرواني.
وقال مصدر أمني إن الداعية قُتل برصاصتين في الصدر حين كان على دراجة نارية مع أحد سكان القرية لنقله إلى سيارته.
وأكد مصدر طبي أن السعودي لفظ أنفاسه في المكان، وأُصيب صاحب الدراجة بجروح خطرة ونقل إلى مستشفى كانكان الإقليمي.
وأضاف المصدر الأمني، أن السعودي، وحسب المعطيات الأولية للتحقيق، ألقى مع اثنين من مواطنيه، خطبةً لم ترق لقسم من السكان المحليين، خاصةً صيادين تقليديين نصبوا له كميناً، دون توضيح ذلك.
من جهته نقل موقع أفريكاغيني، الغيني، أن الداعية كان يُشارك في مشروع لحفر آبار وإنشاء مساجد في المنطقة، مؤكداً استياء صيادين من خطبة ألقاها سابقاً واغتياله مساء أمس الثلاثاء، بعد صلاة العشاء.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نعى دعاة ومشايخ وطلاب علم الداعية الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن صالح التويجري، الذي قُتل أثناء خروجه من قرية وثنية فِي غرب إفريقيا برصاص مسلحين مجهولين، واتهموا أهل الخرافة والبدعة والتآمر على الحق بأنهم وراء اغتيال الشيخ، رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ، ولم تُعرف بعد تفاصيل مَقْتَله ولا مكان ووقت الحادث بالضبط.
قتله أهل البدع:
ودشن الدعاة وطلاب العلم والنشطاء على "تويتر" هشتاقاً بِعُنْوَان : استشهاد الشيخ عبدالعزيز التويجري، ونعى الدكتور محمد السعيدي أستاذ أصول الفقه بجامعة أم القرى، الداعية عبدالعزيز بن صالح التويجري، وقال: “قتلته أصابع الخرافة والبدعة والتآمر على الحق إِثْر خروجه من قرية وثنية فِي غرب إفريقيا، كان يدعوهم إِلَى دعوة التوحيد دعوة الرسل عليهم وعلى نبينا أفضل الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام”، وقال “السعيدي: “نحتسب شهيداً فِي سبيل الله”، واختتم بالآية الكريمة: (وما نقموا منهم إِلَّا أَن يؤمنوا بالله العزيز الحميد).
وأَضَافَ “السعيدي”: دعاة البدع والخرافة يرون دعوة التوحيد الصافي، أعظم خطراً على وجودهم فلا يستطيعون دفعهم إلَّا بالإرْهَاب، هكذا فعلوا بالشهيدين بِإِذْنِ اللهِ: وليد العلي، وفهد الحسين، وقبل ذلك عدوانهم فِي الفلبين على الشيخ عائض القرني (وسيعلم الذين ظلموا أَي منقلب ينقلبون) ولم يكشف “السعيدي” أية تفاصيل عن مَقْتَل الداعية عبدالعزيز بن صالح التويجري، ولا متى أو مكان حدوث الواقعة.
دعوة للسفارات:
وقال الدكتور محمد بن إبراهيم أستاذ أصول الفقه، “استشهاد الشيخ عبدالعزيز التويجري، (يُرِيدُونَ أَن يُطْفِئُوا نُورَ اللَّهِ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَيَأْبَى اللَّهُ إِلَّا أَن يُتِمَّ نُورَهُ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْكَافِرُونَ)، دعوة للسفارات لتوفير الأمن الكافي لهؤلاء الدعاة والمشايخ.
أما الدكتور خالد التويجري فنعى الداعية الفقيد وقال: “إنا لله وإنا إِلَيْهِ راجعون اللهم اغفر له وارحمه، وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة، واجعله من الشُهَدَاء.”
تصفية الدعاة:
وعلق المُغَرِد حيي منير قَائِلاً: “اقرن هذا الحادث بالحادث الَّذِي جرى فِي مطعم في بوركينا فاسو وأَوْدَى بحياة داعيتين كُوِيتِيّين، وحادث محاولة قتل الشيخ عائض القرني بالفلبين”، وتساءل “هل الشيعة وراء ذلك، هل الصهاينة هل.. وهل…. ؟ الأطراف متعددة مطلوب تجميع الصورة ومتابعة الأمر، فما يحدث ليس أمراً عارضاً في ظني‘‘.
حج العام الماضي بوالدته وبناته:
وقال الأكاديمي ياسر المشوح، “حج العام الماضي بوالدته وبناته، أسأل الله أن يرفع درجاته فِي عليين، وأن يلهم أهله الصبر والسلوان، إنَّا لله وإنا إِلَيْهِ راجعون”.
دورة علمية عن مبادئ الإِسْلَامِ:
وقال عبدالعزيز الحسين: “استشهاد الشيخ عبدالعزيز التويجري، على حدود دولة مالي عقب إِقَامَة دورة علمية عن مبادئ الإسلام وقيمه وأَخْلَاقه، الشيخ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ صاحب سمت وخلق وديانة وحب للخير ونفع للخلق، له منا صادق الدعوات بأن يرفعه الله إِلَى منازل النبيين والصديقين والشُهَدَاء، وأن يرزق أهله وذويه الصبر والسلوان‘‘.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
لله ما اخذ وله ما أعطى وكل شىء عنده إلى أجل مُسمى 
فلنصبر ولنحتسب
نسأل اللهَ تعالى ان يرحمه وأن يعفوا عنه
اللهم أكرم نزله ووسع مُدخلها 
واجعل قبره روضةً من رياض الجنه 
وارحمه برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 
آميين
هل للشيعة تواجد هناك؟ فهم وراء كل مصيبة!!!!!!!!

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

تداول مقربون من الداعية السعودي، عبد العزيز التويجري، مقاطع فيديو لرحلته الدعوية في غينيا، قبل تعرضه للقتل برصاص مجهولين.

نشر موقع "سبق"، مقطعين يظهر خلالهما التويجري وهو على متن أحد القوارب الصغيرة في الطريق إلى قرية كانتيبلاندوغو.
وقتل التويجري على يد أحد المسلحين أثناء عودته من درس دعوي ألقاه هو وزميله الشيخ أحمد المنصور، برصاصتين في الصدر.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

التويجري وهو على متن أحد القوارب الصغيرة في الطريق إلى قرية كانتيبلاندوغو.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

هذا هو سبب اغتيال الداعية عبد العزيز التويجري في غينيا بافريقيا 16-01-2018

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة، وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى من الجنان.

----------


## أم يعقوب

هنيئاً لهُ! نالَ الشهادةَ في سبيلِ أنْ تكونَ كلمةُ اللهِ هيَ العليا ،أمّا يدُ الإجرامِ :فوعدُ اللهِ حقٌّ وعندَ اللهِ تلتقي الخصومُ .

----------


## أم يعقوب

هنيئاً لهُ! نالَ الشهادةَ في سبيلِ أنْ تكونَ كلمةُ اللهِ هيَ العليا ،أمّا يدُ الإجرامِ :فوعدُ اللهِ حقٌّ وعندَ اللهِ تلتقي الخصومُ .

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الله المستعان نسأل الله ان يرحم الشيخ ويغفر له ويتوب عليه

----------


## أم أروى المكية

*نسأل اللهَ تعالى أن يرحمه وأن يعفوا عنه
وأن يجعل قبره روضةً من رياض الجنة 
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

آمـــــيـــــن،  ، اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واعف عنه

----------


## تمرة الأحباب

*رحمه الله
نعم الخاتمة والحمد لله على قضائه وقدره*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

- جنازة الشيخ التويجري الذي قتل بأيدي الوثنيين في غينا ﻷنه كان يدعوهم للتوحيد.  - فاللهم اجعل دمه لعنة علي من قتله ؛ واجعل هذه الميتة شهادة له ورفعة في درجته وكفارة لذنبه ؛ واربط علي قلوب ذويه .

منقول

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أسأل الله تعالى له الرحمة والمغفرة.

----------

